# Almost there



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

With the aid of @EricC we now have his old (though pretty much immaculate) Compak K10 PB. @dfk41 was really helpful giving advice re the Orchestrale Nota, which arrived today.

Other bits and bobs include the Rapha/Chris King tamper, Pallo group head brush and Cafelat splat mat.

Next week @Glenn is coming over to offer guidance as to how we can get the best out of our setup.

















2016 we should be making half decent coffee at home.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I like your cups... Feels like they are as important as the gear!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Is the top of the Nota mirror polished? It may not bother you but after a while cups will scratch up the surface of it is. There are drinks mats (cross hatch style) to stop this.

Nice setup by the way ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

By the end of 2015 you will be making decent coffee at home









Merry Christmas and roll on next week


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Is the top of the Nota mirror polished? It may not bother you but after a while cups will scratch up the surface of it is. There are drinks mats (cross hatch style) to stop this.
> 
> Nice setup by the way 


Cheers for the kind words. It's a brushed or milled finish, am sure wire wool or similar can return it to pristine state, though my view is it should pick up a patina of wear.


----------



## Darrenb80 (Dec 27, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

i had not looked closely enough, it is polished and is getting small scratches, but to be honest we are not too fussed. if i get really bothered i'd just repolish or use a wire wool to give a brushed effect which is what the front panel has.

@Glenn is coming tomorrow to teach us how to get the best out of our set up.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

dancing james said:


> i had not looked closely enough, it is polished and is getting small scratches, but to be honest we are not too fussed. if i get really bothered i'd just repolish or use a wire wool to give a brushed effect which is what the front panel has.
> 
> @Glenn is coming tomorrow to teach us how to get the best out of our set up.


youre in safe hands there, hide any Lego you have though, as he may get distracted.


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

I won't show him our bike collection


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Might need to schedule in some more time than planned


----------



## J8MCG (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice setup.. Liking the Chris King tamper


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

it's one of the first ones they did, so the bolt on the top is hand painted.


----------

